# Polarion Update - CSWL repair - replacement batteries



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 20, 2017)

Polarion continues to have strong sales headed into 2018. All lights are still being supported although some PNs are obsolete or have limited repairability. See below for what can and cannot be done

PH40, PH50, PF40, PH50D, NP1, X1 and Abyss: bulbs, ballasts, batteries, tail caps, O-rings, cases, lenses, reflectors.

CSWL (aka Nightreaper): batteries, bulbs. We no longer carry the 24V cable, the IR filter or the cases. The ballast is no longer made and spare availability is limited. That said, users have had good lucks getting lights overhauled back in Korea.

Finally, a reminder that the new LiIon batteries are 5200 mAh and have a new charging circuitry that is more resistant to deep discharge. LiIon batteries cannot easily be shipped air anymore.

PM for free shipping coupon.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 20, 2017)

When did the batteries go to 5200mAh? Was that back in 2015?



Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> Polarion continues to have strong sales headed into 2018. All lights are still being supported although some PNs are obsolete or have limited repairability. See below for what can and cannot be done
> 
> PH40, PH50, PF40, PH50D, NP1, X1 and Abyss: bulbs, ballasts, batteries, tail caps, O-rings, cases, lenses, reflectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Nov 20, 2017)

I would have to check with Korea to be certain but I think it was in 2016.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 14, 2017)

When Polarian gonna come out with a small HID that Law Enforcement can utilize. I see u have search lights but their too dam big and heavy.


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 16, 2017)

Polarion-Sparetech2 said:


> LiIon batteries cannot easily be shipped air anymore.



Is this why shipping a battery to Europe costs 130 dollars?

I'm starting to get desperate to get my PH40 back up and running. It kinda sucks to have a €1000 paperweight.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2017)

jellydonut said:


> Is this why shipping a battery to Europe costs 130 dollars?
> 
> I'm starting to get desperate to get my PH40 back up and running. It kinda sucks to have a €1000 paperweight.


Shipping li-ion is costly with those new airline rules. Where are you located in Europe? Maybe a dealer here can help you..


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Dec 20, 2017)

Li-Ion batteries when shipped by themselves are Haz-Mat. A special filing is required hence the difficulty of shipping air. That said, a 2lb shipment to Europe from Korea with VAT will work out to about $100-$130.


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 20, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Shipping li-ion is costly with those new airline rules. Where are you located in Europe? Maybe a dealer here can help you..




Does anyone know what dealers are left in Europe?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 21, 2017)

jellydonut said:


> Does anyone know what dealers are left in Europe?


Knives&Tools, in the Netherlands, still sells the PH40 and PH50. Maybe they can help.


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 23, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Knives&Tools, in the Netherlands, still sells the PH40 and PH50. Maybe they can help.



Thanks, they have a UK store front as well so I ordered there in order to understand the emails and forms.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 23, 2017)

jellydonut said:


> Thanks, they have a UK store front as well so I ordered there in order to understand the emails and forms.


Yeah, Dutch is a tricky language 
Saw that they have the battery in stock now. Few weeks back, they only had the PH40, PH50 and car charger.


----------



## jellydonut (Dec 23, 2017)

In the UK storefront, it was hiding elsewhere, they did not put it under the Polarion category for some reason.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 17, 2018)

Update: battery received, and I'm real happy to have my PH40 back up and running.

I'd like to take a stab at repairing the old pack so I have a spare, has anyone tried repairing one of these?


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Jun 29, 2020)

2020 Update - The P-type and X-type batteries from Polarion are now 5700 mAh. Compatible with all Polarion HID lights.


----------



## tab665 (Jun 29, 2020)

my X1 battery died some years ago now. never got around to coughing up the 300 bucks for a new battery.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 29, 2020)

EDITED, wrong thread!


----------

